# Problems with Paropy inkjet transfers



## robertlq (Jul 16, 2015)

So I have printed many shirts with no problems, but I went to print shirts today and the transfers are not completely adhering to shirts. As you can see in my photos there are diagonal bands/stripes (under my red arrows) where the transfer paper is not working. I am using Paropy inkjet paper with suggested settings of 175c degrees, 20 seconds, firm pressure. This has always worked in the past, anyone have any idea what the problem may be? Thanks!

photos:
http://www.robertquinn.com/paropy-problem-A.jpg
http://www.robertquinn.com/paropy-problem-B.jpg
http://www.robertquinn.com/paropy-problem-C.jpg


----------

